# Hey! What's This OTBS About Anyways? (OTBS Nominations)



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2021)

Sorry that I've been off the forum for more that a day or twa, it's a challenge to work fulltime, run a small ministry and take classes for said ministry and trying to meet the needs of the family.
But anyhoo-who do you know that deserves to be inducted into the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke?
Here is a reminder of the criteria:

_Nominations for OTBS status will no longer be made by the general SMF Membership. _The Moderators will make their recommendation(s) to the Administrators; the candidates qualifications will be reviewed and the decision will then be made to award the OTBS status. 

The general membership however may make OTBS_* recommendations*_ to any of the Moderators of SMF.   This change is being done to remove the perception of the OTBS of being or becoming a 'Good Ol' Boys/Girls' club. The candidate that you recommend must still meet the following criteria:


The Candidate should
1- be a *SMF* member in good standing.
2- be active in the forums for at least 9 months.
3- know and be able to demonstrate the art of the thin blue smoke by posting q-vue of a successful smoke.
4- willing to share tips and recipes.

I should ask that before you make a recommendation to the Mods on who you think are deserving of this Prestigious Honor, please check the OTBS Rooster and make sure that the person is not already an OTBS Member.

So let's see what'cha got!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 14, 2021)

Great info Dutch. Thanks for sharing. These days are tough times for ministers. Take care!


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 14, 2021)

Good info.  Thanks for sharing, I can appreciate how busy you are.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a question about the "q-vue" requirement.  Is there something special or some special place for this, or is it simply a matter of adding some pics to you regular post? Some tag or keyword you need to have in your post?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 15, 2021)

K9BIGDOG said:


> I have a question about the "q-vue" requirement.  Is there something special or some special place for this, or is it simply a matter of adding some pics to you regular post? Some tag or keyword you need to have in your post?



Q-vue is just pictures of your cooks, tips or anything bbq related to help out others or give ideas of stuff that turned out great or even not so great!


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Apr 15, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Q-vue is just pictures of your cooks, tips or anything bbq related to help out others or give ideas of stuff that turned out great or even not so great!



Thanks. I wasn't trying to be snarky in any way, I was legitimately curious.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks Dutch for the clarification for sure is needed for some to understand.

Warren


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

Is the member required to be a "paying" member?


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I should ask that before you make a recommendation to the Mods on who you think are deserving of this Prestigious Honor, please check the OTBS Rooster and make sure that the person is not already an OTBS Member.




Where does one find this Roster?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Is the member required to be a "paying" member?


Nope, being a SMF Premier Member is not a requirement.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Where does one find this Roster?


Charlie, on the main OTBS page just above this topic is a pinned topic named OTBS Roster. Make sure to read through the entire topic. Because of word count limits, there are 4 rosters.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Charlie, on the main OTBS page just above this topic is a pinned topic named OTBS Roster. Make sure to read through the entire topic. Because of word count limits, there are 4 rosters.


So the list hasn't been added to since 2018?  Have people been included and just not added to the list or is this something that you're trying to revive?


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> So the list hasn't been added to since 2018?  Have people been included and just not added to the list or is this something that you're trying to revive?


That particular list was STARTED in 2018.  I add to the current list until I max the word count and then start a new list.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 15, 2021)

Ohhh gotcha.. I'm a little slow.. thanks for clarifying things for me.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Ohhh gotcha.. I'm a little slow.. thanks for clarifying things for me.


No problem!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 15, 2021)

This is my idea for q-vue. Bore scope through the smoke hole.  But not as tasty looking as the final product on a platter!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Dec 17, 2022)

BUMP to a dead thread and somewhat dying order.  I havent been here long, and have just recently found out about this.  In the meantime, I have had a great time checking out peoples cooks, gaining knowledge, enjoying camaraderie and sharing some things that i enjoy and hope others do too!  I have witnessed several individuals that have had amazing cooks that in my mind would be shoe ins to this order!  Im not trying to stir anything up, I just dont want people that deserve recognition for their efforts to be passed by.  There are some legit blue smoke gurus on here that influence all of us in a positive manner!
Sorry, semi/mini/rant over lol.  Smoke away fellas!


----------



## DougE (Dec 17, 2022)

I think spring 2021 was the last time anyone was added, and yeah, I can think of a few who should have the banner that haven't been added.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 17, 2022)

All up to the admins really, but yes I agree there are some folks here that deserve the badge, no doubt. These folks are active, helpful and friendly, but most of all have demonstrated the thin blue smoke and the desire to help others achieve the same. I hope the admins take this up for a new round of OTBS members. They are busy and time is always short but I hope they can take this back up. Bravo to the active members here. Best on the Net, hands down.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 17, 2022)

I'm in support of the OTBS,  definitely !  And dang proud of what our mods do to keep this site going.

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2022)

Same here! Love this community!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2022)

Buckeyedude said:


> BUMP to a dead thread and somewhat dying order.  I havent been here long, and have just recently found out about this.  In the meantime, I have had a great time checking out peoples cooks, gaining knowledge, enjoying camaraderie and sharing some things that i enjoy and hope others do too!  I have witnessed several individuals that have had amazing cooks that in my mind would be shoe ins to this order!  Im not trying to stir anything up, I just dont want people that deserve recognition for their efforts to be passed by.  There are some legit blue smoke gurus on here that influence all of us in a positive manner!
> Sorry, semi/mini/rant over lol.  Smoke away fellas!


OTBS discussions usally start after the new  year. IMO there are members who activley stand out during the year and make the nomination list and some who are not as active but have met the criteria. If you believe you have met the requirements but have not been recommended by someone you should recommend yourself (poke your head through the cutain) so Admin and moderators can consider you for the OTBS nomination. You can message any one of us active moderators or admins

Joe


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 18, 2022)

boykjo said:


> If you believe you have met the requirements but have not been recommended by someone you should recommend yourself


So when someone is recommended, they are notified of that recommendation?

I believe that some folks aren't comfortable with "blowing their own horn"...


----------



## kilo charlie (Dec 18, 2022)

I agree.. there are definitely people who deserve this recognition!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> So when someone is recommended, they are notified of that recommendation?
> 
> I believe that some folks aren't comfortable with "blowing their own horn"...


I believe they are not notified. IMO its not blowing your own horn. If you have met the requirements you should be considered for OTBS. This would elimimate some of the good ol boy club only group thought. You wont be considered if your name is not in the hat. Someone who is eligble for OTBS and doesnt get a recommendation from someone else IMO can slip through a crack if their name is not in the hat. The Admins will eventually decide who at the end. My 2 cents

Editted


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 18, 2022)

I didn't think you could self-nominate. Oh well you learn something new everyday.

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I didn't think you could self-nominate. Oh well you learn something new everyday.
> 
> Chris


I thought the same thing.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I didn't think you could self-nominate. Oh well you learn something new everyday.
> 
> Chris





Steve H said:


> I thought the same thing.


I kind of thought the same so I went back and did some reading. Found this quote from Brian, 

 bmudd14474
...


bmudd14474 said:


> in the end a peer recommends you.


Also found this...





						Nominating Criteria for the OTBS
					

This Post is for information on the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke, the requirements for membership and the current list of members.  When everything is going right when smoking, your smoke should be light with a bit of a bluish gray tint to it-not heavy and rolling. This is referred to as the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




It doesn't specifically say that one can't self-nominate...


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 18, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I kind of thought the same so I went back and did some reading. Found this quote from Brian,
> 
> bmudd14474
> ...
> ...


There you go. It's like the Federal Aviation Regulations. At my first job they said, if it doesn't say in the FARs that you can't do it, then you can do it lol.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2022)

Members can make recommendations to any Moderator or Admin they usually have a list of their own and when it comes time they will submit lists to the OTBS staff. OTBS staff will consider each member recommended and make sure they meet all the requirements members are not notified.
Before recommending someone please try to make sure they meet the requirements it makes things easier for eveybody


----------



## Dutch (Dec 22, 2022)

boykjo said:


> I believe they are not notified. IMO its not blowing your own horn. If you have met the requirements you should be considered for OTBS. This would elimimate some of the good ol boy club only group thought. You wont be considered if your name is not in the hat. Someone who is eligble for OTBS and doesnt get a recommendation from someone else IMO can slip through a crack if their name is not in the hat. The Admins will eventually decide who at the end. My 2 cents
> 
> Editted


I experimented with notifying nominated members. When the final decision was made and they weren't selected,  it led to hurt feelings and demands for an explanation as to why. That said, I did it once to see how it would work and it didn't!


----------



## clifish (Dec 22, 2022)

Dutch said:


> I experimented with notifying nominated members. When the final decision was made and they weren't selected,  it led to hurt feelings and demands for an explanation as to why. That said, I did it once to see how it would work and it didn't!


I can see that,  to me if one is recognized that is great,  but if you need to be put on a pedestal to feel good about yourself one has greater problems.


----------

